# E47 Meyer Working, But Moving Too Slow



## TDroBaby (Dec 11, 2013)

This is what I know: The pump seems to be okay, the fluid was just changed about 3 weeks ago and valves cleaned at the same time, I got the plow motor rebuilt in the summer, like around june, did not use it until about 4 weeks ago, the rebuit motor seemed to work pretty good and fast after being fixed, but they told me it was really bad and if anymore issues i should just replace it not get a rebuilt, but im not for sure if its the plow motor again.

Due to me having a old model, the rebuilt motor stayed on my truck and then endured about a good two months not being used at all in the cold. When I first hooked the plow up for the season the plow motor worked, but it didnt seem to be as strong as before but it still angled and lifted the plow so i didnt too much worry.

Now: That lasted about a week, now the plow angels very very slow and it goes up and down very slow, the speed of the plow started to decrease about a week ago when the temperature started to really get cold. I heard about some plow motors just going out on the spot, but has anyone had an issue with the cold giving problems to an old or rebuilt plow motor? Should I have just bought a new motor? p.s. I also noticed the plow motor when operating, sounds alot quieter than before and my truck has a new alternator and running off two new batteries so the plow motor is getting the best output possible. Please help


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Start with checking filters. What type of fluid is in it? Meyer pumps do not like ATF. Is the fluid milky looking? Is it full of fluid?


----------



## TDroBaby (Dec 11, 2013)

The fluid was milky at first, but now its not. I had a issue whereby it didnt want to move right, but it went up and down and to the left, but no right, so decided to change the fluid. The new fluid is transmission fluid though. After changing the fluid, it fixed the going right issue for about a week. But now its just overall slow. It doesnt want to go left or right now, it moves like really really slow, as if someone was holding it, while your trying to move it. But it goes up and down okay, but it does seem like that could be possibly faster too. I can try adding more fliud also, I know its very new fliud, but not for sure how full it is.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

TDroBaby;1680575 said:


> The fluid was milky at first, but now its not. I had a issue whereby it didnt want to move right, but it went up and down and to the left, but no right, so decided to change the fluid. The new fluid is transmission fluid though. After changing the fluid, it fixed the going right issue for about a week. But now its just overall slow. It doesnt want to go left or right now, it moves like really really slow, as if someone was holding it, while your trying to move it. But it goes up and down okay, but it does seem like that could be possibly faster too. I can try adding more fliud also, I know its very new fliud, but not for sure how full it is.


Just draining the fluid is not going to get all the water out. Tranny fluid gets too thick in cold temps for meyer pumps.

Try this, put a torch to the valve block and the sump base. Just get them warm then try to use the plow.


----------



## TDroBaby (Dec 11, 2013)

Okay, I will try that, got me really thinking now, but a shop did the fliud change so Im guessing they got rid of any access water but who knows these days...So basically your saying, get the base pretty warm. Now after doing that, if things seem to work correctly, what do you suggest will fix the issue? Now I'm wondering what was the main issue it didnt want to go right that time, with the milky fluid being in it? p.s. I did run the plow about an hour under the slow conditons, and the speed never seemed to speed up either. I pretty much plowed keeping it straight, not angling it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

TDroBaby;1680595 said:


> Okay, I will try that, got me really thinking now...So basically your saying, get the base pretty warm. Now after doing that, if things seem to work correctly, what do you suggest will fix the issue? Now I'm wondering what was the main issue it didnt want to go right that time, with the milky fluid being in it?


Base and the valve block. When the pump sits any water in it separates from the fluid. Then it can freeze. This will also tell you if your fluid is too thick. How does your lift ram look. Any pitting or rust can damage the wiper seal letting water into the pump. To help battle this when you unhook the plow raise the lift ram all the way. This seals off the bottom of the top cap.

If heating works and fluid is milky, change it. Flush the entire system. Unhook angle hoses and push plow back and forth to push the fluid out. If fluid is not milky, drain and flush and put meyer fluid in.

Have you checked the filters?


----------



## TDroBaby (Dec 11, 2013)

No, I never checked the filters.


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

Check filters! If there was water it freezes then clogs up the filters. 2nd make sure to flush rams out (take quick connect off, put hose in container and slowly move plow by hand back and forth) do this for both rams. 3rd get that ATF out of there and put blue Meyer fluid in to replace it ATF is too thick when it get cold.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Also, make sure your angle rams aren't dripping fluid. If they are, the nuts could be loose and drawing moisture back in as well. Pitting, rust or bad seals will eventually repeat the same problem. E47's don't like single digit temps much as it is, but putting a trouble light on the pump when parked at night will help. Back when I ran them, I sometimes would zip tie or electrical tape a few hand/pocket warmers on the pump and wrap it w/ a blanket of insulation, to get me through an event. As a last resort, a teaspoon of rubbing alcohol or dry gas will sometimes free it up, but can potentially eat the seals if you use too much.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

TDroBaby;1680550 said:


> Now: That lasted about a week, now the plow angels very very slow and it goes up and down very slow, the speed of the plow started to decrease about a week ago when the temperature started to really get cold. I heard about some plow motors just going out on the spot, but has anyone had an issue with the cold giving problems to an old or rebuilt plow motor? Should I have just bought a new motor? p.s. I also noticed the plow motor when operating, sounds alot quieter than before and my truck has a new alternator and running off two new batteries so the plow motor is getting the best output possible. Please help


Your fluid (ATF) is too thick for it. Try a 20 wt hydraulic oil, preferably blue plow oil. Hydraulic jack oil works in a pinch.


----------



## Rich4289 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Tranny fluid?*



TDroBaby;1680575 said:


> The fluid was milky at first, but now its not. I had a issue whereby it didnt want to move right, but it went up and down and to the left, but no right, so decided to change the fluid. The new fluid is transmission fluid though. After changing the fluid, it fixed the going right issue for about a week. But now its just overall slow. It doesnt want to go left or right now, it moves like really really slow, as if someone was holding it, while your trying to move it. But it goes up and down okay, but it does seem like that could be possibly faster too. I can try adding more fliud also, I know its very new fliud, but not for sure how full it is.


OMG dont use tranny fluid. A friend told me tranny fluid is fine to use....It worked very slow and also foams, mine got milky fast. A guy I know who has rebuilt pumps told me tranny fluid will also eat your seals. I changed the fluid back to the blue plow oil, and it was super fast but then immediately blew the pump shaft seal with the added pressure....so Im thinkng the tranny fluid damaged the seal and the good pressure after changing fluid popped it...at any rate spend the money and get the real plow oil!


----------

